# CVA Rifle Trigger Issue?



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I bought a CVA Scout rifle last year for my daughter to use. The rifle shoots very well and can't argue the simlicity of a single shot rifle, not to mention learning good shooting habits (with only one shot). Here is the problem-

Occasionally, the gun will misfire. I know it is not the ammo because it happens with both factory and handloads. During a misfire, you can pull the hammer back again and it will fire. The gun will fire as it should multiple times then occasionally a misfire will happen again, pull back the hammer, and it will fire. I have had the firing pun out and does not appear to be any defects or burs on it. The fire pin spring appears to be fine also. There is no catch feel when you move the pin in and out through the firing pin hole either.

My question is: is there an issue with a catch mechanism on the trigger assembly that is catching the hammer assembly early and not letting it get the full effect of spring tension to bring down the firing pin all the time? If so, what replacement trigger options are out there.

Thanks


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Was the rifle new or used? I have heard of some head spacing problems with the CVA but that was in a .35 Whelen. Are the primers being dented when the misfire happens or are they like new? 

If I was you I would contact CVA and see what they have to say about it.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes, the rifle is new. The primers are indented as they should be. When it first happened, I thought it was a batch of bad primers. Then it happened randomly from then on with factory loads as well. Sometimes it will fire without a hitch for two boxes worth, then, misfire once or twice, then works for a while after that. I wonder if something catches early so the hammer isn't a far back as it could be sometimes.

Cost my daughter her first cow elk last fall so I need to get it figured out before she goes again. Gun worked fine on her deer hunt.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

CVA is aware of the trigger issue in their centerfire rifles. Just call them. At least that's what I've been told.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Had the exact same issue with a Kodiak muzzloader about 4 years ago. I called the customer service and then sent it in. They replaced a few parts and now the gun fires every time and is as good as new. Contact them and they will warranty it I am sure.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks All - I will look into it.


----------

